# Great new gizmo to clean the inside of your 'puter screen!



## marmalady (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.legrady.hu/sc.html


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2005)

LOL.  LOVE IT!  Even Paulie thinks it's funny very very funny!


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

omg how funny !!!!!!!!!! sending this to my bf's mom !!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 27, 2005)

That is so cute!!

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, I guess I should have checked all of the new posts before I put the same thing on here. DUH!!


----------

